# Class action against UPS for brokerage fees



## Hamstrung (Sep 21, 2007)

I just received a letter from "Collectiva Class Action Service" stating that as a resident of Ontario who used UPS between July 24th 2005 to August 27, 2011 and paid "additional" fees upon delivery I'm eligible for a piece of the class action settlement. They claim that I have to do nothing to receive the payout (if/when ordered) as I'm already on record with UPS for having paid the contested fees. 

Given how many of us have bitched about the UPS fees on this forum I'm curious if anyone else received this.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Yep, got one yesterday. I'm not holding my breath.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

I got one last week. nearly pissed my pants based on the collection agency name on the envelope lol haven't gotten one of those in 20 years lol
will see what happens, ive never been part of a class action suit before.


----------



## Hamstrung (Sep 21, 2007)

Diablo said:


> I got one last week. nearly pissed my pants based on the collection agency name on the envelope lol
> will see what happens, ive never been part of a class action suit before.


Funny, I had a brief but similar reaction to the name on the envelope as well!


----------



## Granny Gremlin (Jun 3, 2016)

Diablo said:


> I got one last week. nearly pissed my pants based on the collection agency name on the envelope lol haven't gotten one of those in 20 years lol
> will see what happens, ive never been part of a class action suit before.


My wife 'accidentally' opened mine, I suspect, for this exact reason. Now I know what it feels like to be Rodney Dangerfield.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Hamstrung said:


> Funny, I had a brief but similar reaction to the name on the envelope as well!


Same here.


----------



## Hammerhands (Dec 19, 2016)

I hope they give punitive damages. I wonder why they stopped at 2011, and why Ontario only?

I think whatever criminal organization is involved should be jailed.


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

Can’t remember when I stopped using UPS for this very reason but it’s a been a while.


----------



## boyscout (Feb 14, 2009)

Hamstrung said:


> I just received a letter from "Collectiva Class Action Service" stating that as a resident of Ontario who used UPS between July 24th 2005 to August 27, 2011 and paid "additional" fees upon delivery I'm eligible for a piece of the class action settlement. They claim that I have to do nothing to receive the payout (if/when ordered) as I'm already on record with UPS for having paid the contested fees. Given how many of us have bitched about the UPS fees on this forum I'm curious if anyone else received this.


Damn! I was regularly suffering those fees during that period, but I've moved twice since so the letter has probably been tossed by the current occupants of that house. Without knowing how much I'd get back - if anything, ever - it doesn't seem worth chasing to get my address changed. 

Knowing that UPS will (maybe) get punished for its gouging is pretty satisfying though. One of many examples: a U.S. client sent us something very simple (from a customs point of view) via UPS worth about $20, UPS charged us almost $60 in extra fees (on TOP of the shipping paid by the client) to deliver it to us.


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

boyscout said:


> Damn! I was regularly suffering those fees during that period, but I've moved twice since so the letter has probably been tossed by the current occupants of that house. Without knowing how much I'd get back - if anything, ever - it doesn't seem worth chasing to get my address changed.
> 
> Knowing that UPS will (maybe) get punished for its gouging is pretty satisfying though. One of many examples: a U.S. client sent us something very simple (from a customs point of view) via UPS worth about $20, UPS charged us almost $60 in extra fees (on TOP of the shipping paid by the client) to deliver it to us.


Usually pretty easy to find the class action online, and contact the administering law firm to join up. Spend 3 minutes on google, or maybe one of the other guys will spill the beans from their letter?

I've been part of a couple, one was something to do with computer parts (monitors? memory? ironically, I forget now). I did get multiple cheques, but they were very small, under $20 for sure.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

keto said:


> Usually pretty easy to find the class action online, and contact the administering law firm to join up. Spend 3 minutes on google, or maybe one of the other guys will spill the beans from their letter?
> 
> I've been part of a couple, one was something to do with computer parts (monitors? memory? ironically, I forget now). I did get multiple cheques, but they were very small, under $20 for sure.


I got a $20 cheque for memory. This was a few years ago and it was concerning a lawsuit during a period in the mid to late 90's.


----------



## dradlin (Feb 27, 2010)

Good... hope the court sticks it to them, they deserve it... I despise UPS.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

meh, those class action suits dont pay jack shit. i dated this girl once who was part of a suit against a manufacturer of a birth control method that lasted 5 yrs, they stuck it in her arm. the suit was for millions and millions of dollars. it won. i saw her check. it was $14.87


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

I got my letter in today's mail.


----------



## Scotty (Jan 30, 2013)

I’ve always said UPS stands for Ultimate Postal Scam

I guess it could also be Unscrupulous Postal Service.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

Members of the class will get some free coupons for future UPS shipping fees to be used w/in six months and the law firm will pocket a shit ton.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

I haven't received one but I hope UPS get nailed to the wall. They are crooks.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

cheezyridr said:


> meh, those class action suits dont pay jack shit. i dated this girl once who was part of a suit against a manufacturer of a birth control method that lasted 5 yrs, they stuck it in her arm. the suit was for millions and millions of dollars. it won. i saw her check. it was $14.87


I've been involved in 3 so far, this will be the 4th. One paid me $70k, another got me a new roof, so about $12k. The last one got me $20 and i expect the most i see from this one will be about $10 if I'm lucky.


----------



## Guitar101 (Jan 19, 2011)

Nothing here but I remember getting a good deal for an Epi Les Paul on Ebay many years ago only to be told I had to pay $90 for brokerage fees at my door. I had never heard of brokerage fees before that.


----------



## Cor K Dikland (Jul 28, 2018)

I got a letter two days ago. I wish someone would take on Fedex as well. Last spring I got a parcel from the US via Fedex. I paid $33 US (the parcel content was $39) for shipping but the grand total was still cheaper than buying it via amazon.ca Then.. 4-6 weeks after I had already received the parcel I get a bill from Fedex for $63CAN. No chance to refuse delivery and saw no way to refuse paying the bill. Ended up costing me more in the long run than amazon.ca


----------



## capnjim (Aug 19, 2011)

Bastards! I got nothing. A few years back, I refused an item as UPS wanted 60$ fee's for a 50$ item. It got sent back, and I got an official letter from a real collection agency and had to pay it.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

My Father-in-law got charged around $300.00 for some music scores shipped from Europe to Milton, ON. He got in touch with UPS and finally got the head of UPS in Ontario or Canada ( I can't remember which) and they issued him a cheque for about half of it back. It took more time on the phone and emails than it was worth it, though. I commended him for sticking with it because of the principle of it.


----------



## Thornton Davis (Jul 25, 2008)

I received the letter this week as well. It states that the legal fees will be paid by a contingency fund that the court ordered.

I haven't used UPS since they lost my vintage 4001 and refused to pay for it even though I had purchased insurance ($4k worth) and had documented proof. With the help of a former UPS employee (which took me a year) I was finally able to connect with the President of UPS Canada, once he was informed about the claim he ordered it to be paid immediately. I still have my documentation and their check stub, and that was almost 12 years ago.

I haven't used UPS since.

TD


----------



## Guest (Aug 7, 2018)

UPS is still at it. I have a large format industrial printer. I am repairing it and ordered a mainboard from Miami. It was sent UPS Priority Air. I did my homework on UPS and they put in writing, when a package is sent UPS Priority Air they charge a flat fee of $11 CAD for processing and they do the brokering free of charge, up to $2,500 item value. They will also collect 5% HST for the govt. The last order I made (2 weeks ago) for some ribbon cables was around $200 and the brokerage fees were free ($11 handling) as I was told. So this order, (the mainboard) was $1635 CAD (which is a deal, I was quoted $3,000 by an Ontario dealer Pus $800 travel and another $500- $1,000 labour for the repair. Hence I am now repairing it myself). So on Friday at about 4:45 pm I get a robo-call from UPS stating I need to email them my broker's contact info, or give them approval to go ahead and do the brokering, and brokerage charges will apply. I cannot call because they are closed at 5 pm, so I email explaining I am not paying and they need to do the brokering for free and send me my package ASAP. They get back to me yesterday that I will have to pay for the brokering, that it is not free, or use my own broker. I email them back challenging the charge. They get back and say absolutely I need to pay. I emailed back again quoting their own policy. Today I get an email that the agent "overlooked it was sent Priority Air" and there would be no fees. I had also phoned them yesterday and the agent said they were not going to charge me, that the demand for fees was the $11. Bullshit. They were trying to scam me for the brokering plus a percentage of the value. Nice try UPS ya fucking cunts.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

I got the letter too.

Last year, I placed an order for something out of NY state.
I think that it was around $120 CD plus $40 US to ship it through UPS, the only option available.

The guy came to the door with the wrong package the first day, looking for an extra $200, I laughed.
He came back the next day, now wanting an extra $100, I refused the package.

UPS then sent me a letter demanding the extra fee. For what?
I turned the package down ffs, so I ignored the letter.
A short while after that, I got a letter from a collection agency, also ignored.

I turned the package away because of the ridiculous charge.
So, now that I don't have what I ordered, they think that I'm still going to pay for the reason that I refused the package?
Insanity.

I hope that they eat a good one with this case, don't care if I get a dollar out of it or not.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

sulphur said:


> I got the letter too.
> 
> Last year, I placed an order for something out of NY state.
> I think that it was around $120 CD plus $40 US to ship it through UPS, the only option available.
> ...


If everyone refused their packages with those atrocious charges and the following request from the collection agencies, they would soon become more reasonable. People get afraid when a collection agency gets involved thinking it will destroy their credit rating. I have had two collection agencies on my record and explained to the lending agencies what is was about and they just nodded and smiled and ignored the negative reports on my credit rating and gave me the money. One was Rogers for a ridiculous cell phone charge that the CRTC now says is illegal and the other was for something I had already paid.

So good for you Sulphur in not bending at this immoral way that UPS does business.


----------



## leftysg (Mar 29, 2008)

Got one too...memories from my eBay years came flooding back like an acid flashback must be for those with that experience. I remember the time I ordered a golf driver called the Bazooka from the States. It was in a long thin box befitting a lightweight golf club, labelled "bazooka" on the shipping label. I was on vacation at the cottage when Canada Customs gave me the call wondering what I was going to do with a bazooka. I wished I'd had the quick thinking to reply "It says it's gonna let me hit the ball 250."


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

The first thing my mind said when I saw this post was _"Class action against UPS for breaking things"_ Then I read it again. The first time I bought something that was shipped by UPS, around 2001, the service rep on the phone, had to tell me to stop swearing. Not cool, I know, but damn.........


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

leftysg said:


> Got one too...memories from my eBay years came flooding back like an acid flashback must be for those with that experience. I remember the time I ordered a golf driver called the Bazooka from the States. It was in a long thin box befitting a lightweight golf club, labelled "bazooka" on the shipping label. I was on vacation at the cottage when Canada Customs gave me the call wondering what I was going to do with a bazooka. I wished I'd had the quick thinking to reply "It says it's gonna let me hit the ball 250."


You shoulda sung him a classic Canadian song .........


----------



## Felicity (Jan 29, 2019)

I just received my cheque from the class action today. A whopping $21.22 lol but hey, I’ll take it.


----------



## johnnyshaka (Nov 2, 2014)

Felicity said:


> I just received my cheque from the class action today. A whopping $21.22 lol but hey, I’ll take it.


What did UPS charge to deliver it?


----------



## cdntac (Oct 11, 2017)

I saw in the newspaper the other day that there is a Canadian lawn mower class action suit now available for people to sign up for. I think it was for mowers bought from the late 90s to 2012 or so. I forget the URL but no doubt Google will find it for you. The $$ wasn't much but nonetheless...


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

I got just over $21 yesterday.


----------



## Guitar101 (Jan 19, 2011)

Be careful posting an amount received from a UPS class action suit. Their really just a notice to everyone that this person was silly enough to ship through UPS.


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

I too received a class action payment once. It was less than $5.


----------



## Hamstrung (Sep 21, 2007)

Just got my cheque for $27.57.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Hamstrung said:


> Just got my cheque for $27.57.


ENJOY!!


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

$27.57? I got $21.82. What gives?


----------



## Hamstrung (Sep 21, 2007)

mhammer said:


> $27.57? I got $21.82. What gives?


Dunno, perhaps it was based on the amount each person paid in over charges??


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

mhammer said:


> $27.57? I got $21.82. What gives?


Regional equalization?


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Once. I have avoided anything from UPS for 10 years after that. The I got something that had a reasonable shipping fee (it was within Canada though). Missed the delivery. Said I could pick it up at the main UPS office a 15 minute drive away. Took 20+ minutes due to weather. Went there and said it was sent to the local UPS store, A BLOCK AND AROUND THE CORNER FROM WHERE I LIVE. I managed to restrain myself and leave after gving only 20 seconds of diplomatically, but pointed criticism.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

High/Deaf said:


> Regional equalization?


If so, then maybe that would explain why this thread was begun 8 months ago, and the cheque only arrived a week ago. They must have spent a lot of time sharpening their pencil repeatedly and working things out in long-hand. Especially given that it was worked out to the penny.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

mhammer said:


> If so, then maybe that would explain why this thread was begun 8 months ago, and the cheque only arrived a week ago. They must have spent a lot of time sharpening their pencil repeatedly and working things out in long-hand. Especially given that it was worked out to the penny.


Or they had to 'earn' enough brokerage fees to pay all yous guys. Nahhhh, that would only take them about 15 minutes.


----------



## Giulio Marcoccia (Feb 6, 2019)

just received 4 checks all with my name misspelled .contacted collectiva services and they tell me I am out of luck that I forfeit the money because they can not reissue the checks and all this money will go to charity , do believe that one . what a joke .


----------



## Thornton Davis (Jul 25, 2008)

Got my cheque last week for just under $28.00

TD


----------

